# New Infinity products?



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that the Infinity's product development has been a bit moribund recently? With the exception of the new Reference X speakers, nothing has changed in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought for a while that Harman was just going to kill the Infinity brand. Their website was horrid and there hadn't seemed to be a lot of development. (As you had observed.) It seems the website improved, but I still don't see a lot in terms of new product development. 

Infinity does seem to attract a particular crowd which just loves their sound. Me, not so much. At least not in their current offerings. If I am going to pick something up from the one of the Harman companies, whether for car or home, it isn't likely to be from Infinity. That doesn't mean I wouldn't be excited to see them announce some new products.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I agree that Infinity attracts a certain crowd. For me it was my first upgrade and on the stock amp they were nice, a slight step up from stock. Maybe this is the crowd they appeal to, the ones that are doing a first upgrade, where the brightness is mistaken for clarity and where the brightness isn't as prevalent because they're being run off of stock power. Once I put them on a 75w per channel amp, their flaws became immediately obvious. I still run a pair of 3.5" coaxials in the dash of the GN, they work fine for weather and traffic reports lol. 

I would like to see some new products from them as well but will the sound ever change or is the brightness what they're going for? I know most people love the relentlessly bright tweeters so I bet any new products will just be an update of the current products.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think being in central California, you and I see a lot of the same thing. Most of the low end shops around here seem to carry Infinity coax and component speakers. (Most of them are likely NOT authorized dealers.) 

It also isn't uncommon around here to see a guy with half a dozen 12s or 15s in his car or truck running the components or coax off of head unit power, just like you mentioned. Maybe that is why the Infinity products seem to do fairly well and why they don't feel like they need to update their product line. 

I guess I personally just never really understood the purpose of the Infinity brand for Harman. I suppose that it is just there to fill that niche group who want to run some aftermarket speakers off of their head unit or have a banshee's shrill scream in their ears off of an amplifier. Interesting for me, because I don't see any sort of the same stigma for their sister company, JBL.


----------

